# Optimim Nutrition Whey Gold standard?



## Rich LEV (Mar 2, 2008)

I love turtles.  Some say I love turtles _too_ much?  Is that possible?  After all, it's not so much that _*I*_ like turtles, it's that turtles like *me*.






YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2008)

Why are you asking this question in the online journal forum?

Honestly, what is going through some peoples heads?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

And why did you post it twice?


----------



## Rich LEV (Mar 2, 2008)

fuck you! I tried to post it in the diet section...answer the question or dont say shit sizzle chest::


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 2, 2008)

Rich LEV said:


> fuck you! I tried to post it in the diet section...answer the question or dont say shit sizzle chest::



i wish my chest sizzled... 

are you allergic to soy or something?  what does the ingredient list say?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

Rich LEV said:


> fuck you! I tried to post it in the diet section...answer the question or dont say shit sizzle chest::



Why does it have to be this way...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Why does it have to be this way...



Hey, turtle lovers are, by their very nature, sensitive people.


----------



## kiko (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Hey, turtle lovers are, by their very nature, sensitive people.



I thought they were cool, but crude?


----------

